# My Dad’s Cooker (Gift)



## Johnny Ray (Feb 26, 2020)

My Dad gave me this cooker for my birthday back in 1998 I believe. It’s a propane cooker that I added the firebox to after he gave it to me. It has cooked hundreds of pound of meat.
it had started showing its age so I decided to refurbish it to its original condition. I think it turned out great (So good I hate to use it).
This maybe the best gift I have ever received. I can’t look at it without smiling and thinking of my Pop.

Take care,
Johnny Ray


----------



## Alphonse (Feb 26, 2020)

It is a beauty! Who made it?


----------



## tander28 (Feb 26, 2020)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 26, 2020)

Nice looking rig! I can see why you're so proud of it, especially as a gift from your dad

Ryan


----------



## daveomak (Feb 26, 2020)

Memories improve the flavor of the food...   Should be some awesome cuts of meat come out of that beautiful cooker...


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 26, 2020)

Nice cooker and a beautiful job on the remo, should last quite a while. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2020)

Nice Job, JR !!
Looks like Brand New, from the Den!!
Pop's looking down & Smiling too.  RIP Pop.
Like.

Bear


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 26, 2020)

Alphonse said:


> It is a beauty! Who made it?


It was made by a company in eastern NC called Carolina Cookers. It has two burners running front to back. It’s designed for whole hog cooking. A burner under the shoulders and a burner under the hams.

Thanks,
JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 26, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Nice looking rig! I can see why you're so proud of it, especially as a gift from your dad
> 
> Ryan


Thank you. He called and told me to come get it. I drove to eastern NC and pulled it home. It has no leaf springs under it just a solid axel. 740 miles pulling a bouncing cooker. Bout shook my teeth loose. 
JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 26, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Memories improve the flavor of the food...   Should be some awesome cuts of meat come out of that beautiful cooker...


Yes they do!

Thanks,
JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 26, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Nice cooker and a beautiful job on the remo, should last quite a while. RAY


Thank you. It’ll stay in my garage when not it use that’s for sure. 

JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 26, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, JR !!
> Looks like Brand New, from the Den!!
> Pop's looking down & Smiling too.  RIP Pop.
> Like.
> ...


Thank you! Yes he is. I sure miss my best friend.

JR


----------



## Mastercaster (Feb 26, 2020)

Wow! That’s a nice rig.


----------



## gary s (Feb 26, 2020)

Nice !!!  Something to be very proud of

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 26, 2020)

Awesome gift from your dad and the memories that come with it is ten fold. Nice unit never seen anything like it but it is a great looking build.

Warren


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 26, 2020)

Mastercaster said:


> Wow! That’s a nice rig.


Thank you!
JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 26, 2020)

gary s said:


> Nice !!!  Something to be very proud of
> 
> Gary


Thank you.  I am proud of it. I hope my kids will enjoy it as much as I have once I’m gone to the ultimate BBQ in the sky. 

JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 26, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome gift from your dad and the memories that come with it is ten fold. Nice unit never seen anything like it but it is a great looking build.
> 
> Warren


Thank you! Yes the memories are special.

JR


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 26, 2020)

A thing of beauty. He would be proud.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 26, 2020)

Nice rig , and great job on the restoration .


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 26, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> A thing of beauty. He would be proud.


Thank you.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 26, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nice rig , and great job on the restoration .


Thank you!

JR


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 26, 2020)

Johnny Ray said:


> Thank you!


 Wife surprised me with a Weber performer  deluxe back in 2006 . She passed in 2008 .  That one gets taken care of better than the rest ,, , I know yours means alot to you  too .


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 26, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Wife surprised me with a Weber performer  deluxe back in 2006 . She passed in 2008 .  That one gets taken care of better than the rest ,, , I know yours means alot to you  too .


Sorry to read of your loss Chopsaw. I know she was a special lady. Gifts from people we love that are no longer with us are very special.

Take care and God bless,
Johnny


----------



## Steve H (Feb 27, 2020)

Beautiful job on restoring it. Keepsakes are important regardless of size or function.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2020)

Awesome looking cooker!
You sure did a fine job restoring it!
Al


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 27, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Beautiful job on restoring it. Keepsakes are important regardless of size or function.


Thank you Steve. Yes they are. I have a small lockbox with some of my most prized possessions in it.

JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 27, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking cooker!
> You sure did a fine job restoring it!
> Al


Thanks Al. I’m going fire her up and get her greasy before too long.

JR


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 27, 2020)

Johnny Ray said:


> I’m going fire her up and get her greasy before too long.


Lets see some action shots .


----------



## xray (Feb 27, 2020)

That’s a beautiful looking smoker.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 27, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Lets see some action shots .


I plan to fire her up before too long. It’s a propane cooker that I added the firebox to. I’ve never cooked on it using just coal and wood but that’s what I plan to try. 
I usually run the burners as low as I can get them and build a small wood fire for flavor.

I’ll let you guys know how it goes.

JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Feb 27, 2020)

xray said:


> That’s a beautiful looking smoker.


Thank you X-ray. I’m quite proud of it.

JR


----------

